# two border towns,two countries, let's compare !!!



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

very interesting thread, go on vitoria man !


----------



## Jagators63 (Sep 14, 2014)

same here in canada , one town in 2 provinces and it is located at Lloydminster Alberta and Saskatchewan Border 

https://goo.gl/maps/j9fVS

you see red dot is pin right in the middle of 2 provinces on the left side is Alberta and the right side is Saskatchewan.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Let's take HK and Shenzhen for example. No I'm not going to post images as you already saw many of them here in SSC.

Yes both are in China though HK is an SAR in which the borders are closed.

Both are vertical cities but use a different currency, economic system and even when it comes to driving.


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

two cities that were once within a territory

Tacna, Peru
Population: 242.451 (2007)

Tacna by morrissey, on Flickr
Tacna by LeoKoolhoven, on Flickr
estacion de trenes de tacna by pato123, on Flickr
REGIÓN DE TACNA, PERÚ: Paso Internacional Santa Rosa (frontera peruano-chilena). by thejourney1972 (South America addicted), on Flickr




Arica, Chile
Population: 161.972 (2012)

Hospital de Arica by sandrups, on Flickr
Morro de Arica (Chile) by Leon Calquin, on Flickr
Lluvia en Arica by gerardo_chinchorro, on Flickr
Arica by MV.-, on Flickr


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Baarle is an epic example. I am not sure there are many like it in the world. One house entry, two doors, border lines going across a supermarket ... love it. And they really take it with a lot of humour as well.


----------



## messicano (Sep 27, 2010)

México and USA have a contrasting border


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*El Paso (USA)*










*Juarez (Mexico)*


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bourg madame ( france )
Bourg Madame in France 30.4.2010 0268 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Ajuntament de Bourg Madame by MARIA ROSA FERRE, on Flickr
gare de Bourg-Madame 66 France by bruzac, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vs , puigcerda, spain
Puigcerda, La Cerdanya / Bourg Madame, La cerdagne by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr
Puigcerdá & Gerona - Spain by riosyvalles-2, on Flickr
CARRER MAJOR by Mª Teresa 2012, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

molló , spain
Molló by daniel.rigat, on Flickr
Molló by puffin11uk, on Flickr
Mollo by bomber b52, on Flickr
Molló by a2b, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vs , prats de mollo , france
Prats de Mollo -vue generale by otpratsdemollolapreste, on Flickr
Postal de les cases de Prats de Molló by queropere, on Flickr
Drapeaux rues nuit Prats-de-Mollo by Restaurant La Portella, on Flickr
Prats de Molló by TONET1984, on Flickr


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

Spain is better than France


----------



## Blazar (Aug 24, 2008)

in theory ...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

urdax, spain
URDAX by eitb.eus, on Flickr
URDAX - Navarra. by canduela, on Flickr
Urdax by Betua, on Flickr
Urdax-Urdazubi 05 by kinsarvik, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vs ainhoa ,france
Ainhoa, France by g0rd0n1, on Flickr
Ainhoa, France by brentinho, on Flickr
Ainhoa by brigeham34 (pause....break.....), on Flickr
Euskal Herria con encanto by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

echalar , spain
Vistas al pueblo by virtxikleta1, on Flickr
Etxalar by eitb.eus, on Flickr
Etxalar by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vs , sare france
SARE - SARA by cpqs, on Flickr
Sare, Pays Basque français by Vins 64, on Flickr
Sara by almondjoydivision, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

port vendres fr
Port-Vendres by Diegojack, on Flickr
Port-Vendres, Panorama by shlomo2000, on Flickr
Port-Vendres by Loïc., on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vs port bou , spain
Curves by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr
1231 Playa de Portbou, Girona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr
Port-Bou Espagne by bruzac, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

rosal de la frontera , E
Rosal de la Frontera by Basquecillo, on Flickr
plaza_rosal by José Maria Sánchez G. @byjosemaria, on Flickr
Spain, Countryside by dimaruss34, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vs beausoleil (F)
View from Hotel in Monaco...that's the ocean on the horizon by tttiramisu, on Flickr
Petits estats d'Europa, Mònaco, 28/11/2013 by Federació d'Escacs Valls d'Andorra, on Flickr
Streets of Beausoleil, heading into Monaco by tttiramisu, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

north nicosia , turkish side
North Nicosia by M & J Hos, on Flickr
IMG_1602 by littlemetalmickey, on Flickr
Street by Monika Kostera (urbanlegend), on Flickr
north Cyprus side street by @CyprusPictures, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

south nicosia ( greek side )
partial view of nicosia 3 by sk12, on Flickr
Nicosia by Cihan Keskin, on Flickr
Nicosia by Cihan Keskin, on Flickr
Lefkwsia Old Town by δημητριος, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

armagh ( north ireland )
Armagh in the Morning by Sherwood Harrington, on Flickr
Armagh by thegeneralcp, on Flickr
IMGP8887 by mkooiman, on Flick


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

monaghan , south ireland
Monaghan Town by Sean MacEntee, on Flickr
Monaghan Town by Sean MacEntee, on Flickr
Monaghan Town by Sean MacEntee, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tourcoing,f
Tourcoing by Caroline 59200, on Flickr
Rue Auber sous la neige depuis la rue de Gand - Tourcoing centre by gog607, on Flickr
44 - Rue Saint Jacques & Grand'Place sur la gauche - 13-09-06 by gog607, on Flickr
Tourcoing by Caroline 59200, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

courtrai,b
Kortrijk, Belgium by P Donovan, on Flickr
Kortrijk Belgium by mitchcourtright, on Flickr
Kortrijk by Bambeezer, on Flickr
2011.11.02 Kortrijk by eVan Halen, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

haskovo, bulgaria
Haskovo by Klearchos Kapoutsis, on Flickr
Haskovo in black and white by Rumena Zlatkova, on Flickr
Haskovo, Bulgaria by Michael Chow (HK), on Flickr
Haskovo, Bulgaria by Michael Chow (HK), on Flickr
Haskovo, Bulgaria by Michael Chow (HK), on Flickr
SRA_5554 by Sam Auger, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

edirne, turkey
Topyekün Edirne by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr
View on Edirne with the Selimiye Camii Mosque in the background [Edirne / Turkey] by babakotoeu, on Flickr
Edirne 41 by O En, on Flickr
Edirne 01 by O En, on Flickr
Street shots by vegaslyra, on Flickr
Main shopping street: Saraclar Cad [Edirne / Turkey] by babakotoeu, on Flickr
Edirne Turkey by carloskii, on Flickr
Edirne (Turkey) - Old Town Street by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## aubergine72 (Jul 27, 2014)

Haskovo isn't a border town. Also the pictures you selected aren't very good


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

flensburg (D)
Flensburg: Harbour Westside by DieBuben.de, on Flickr
FLENSBURG TOWN and PORT by arnekiel, on Flickr
FLENSBURG TOWN and PORT by arnekiel, on Flickr
Flensburg City Center by df_wilson, on Flickr
flensburg by emomilk, on Flickr
Marktplatz Flensburg by auswanderer08, on Flickr
FLENSBURG TOWN and PORT by arnekiel, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vs aabenraa (DK)
Aabenraa by Benny Hünersen, on Flickr
Åbenrå / Aabenraa, Denmark, Fussgängerzone by Hellebardius, on Flickr
North Square from the 1st floor by aka Jens Rost, on Flickr
Rain soaked pedestrian street pano by aka Jens Rost, on Flickr
Fiskergade, Aabenraa by lmpetersen, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Zgorzelec, pict.AG1_8117 by änder grethen, en Flickr
Zgorzelec / AG1_8118 by änder grethen, en Flickr
Zgorzelec Apartment Blocks by Adam Lederer, en Flickr
Poland / Zgorzelec - Main street by temp13rec., en Flickr
Zgorzelec - Poland - Communist tenements by temp13rec., en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Görlitz/Zgorzelec by photo-artiste, en Flickr
Neisse in Zgorzelec by Štěpán Hrouda, en Flickr
Steetscenery, Zgorzelec / AG1_8119 by änder grethen, en Flickr
Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, en Flickr
Görlitz 039 by Frank Guschmann, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

gorlitz (D)
Gorlitz by Alan, en Flickr
Görlitz, Germany by Courtney ., en Flickr
Görlitz 27.4.2015 0628 by Elmar, en Flickr
Gorlitz, Germany by Benyamin Kosofsky, en Flickr
_DSC7258 Gorlitz Germany by Aaron Sneddon, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Görlitz 011 by Frank Guschmann, en Flickr
Görlitz 064 by Frank Guschmann, en Flickr
Fifty Shades of Grey / Vijftig tinten grijs by De Winterfotograaf, en Flickr
Görlitz by Volker KÖDITZ, en Flickr


----------

